# Presidential hopeful Ron Paul due in NH



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Presidential hopeful Ron Paul due in NH*

EXETER, N.H. -- Texas Rep. Ron Paul is going to be in 
New Hampshire as part of his first day as an official 
presidential candidate.


*Ron Paul Makes His 2012
White House Bid Official*

Republican rep hopes the third time will be a charm as he officially announces 2012 candidacy

*Fox News Sunday: What Do You Think of a Ron Paul Run?*
Paul: I Wouldn't Have Done UBL Raid
*OPINION: The Case for Ron Paul*


----------

